# Which cart



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking to get a yard card trying to decide which is more practical.

I have a wheelbarrow, just as a note.

There is the pull behind plastic cart that can haul dirt and such.

And there is the wire one that is more for gear etc, take the sides off, make it a flatbed.

Just looking for opinions as to which someone got and why. Which may get more use. Of those that bought one over the other, do you wish you got the other instead?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Never heard anyone regret greeting their gorilla cart.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't get the wire cart. There is no reason that I can think of that that a poly cart isn't better than a wire in every way. 
No rust
Nothing falling out
Dumps better


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If you go to the gorilla cart brand, do not get the small one. It's too small it'll just piss you off.

Will you be pulling this by hand or with the tractor?And if a tractor, will you have to back up a lot with it?The gorilla is a pain in the butt the back up with.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> The gorilla is a pain in the butt the back up with.


Agreed. If you need to go straight back they are ok, but trying to backup and turn it into a spot... forget about it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gorilla cart is awesome. Gave my wheelbarrow to my Dad. It was just taking up space.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Gorilla Cart for sure. Carries rock salt for the water softener great.

Pretty good with carrying Black Kow composted cow manure bags too.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Gorilla Cart for sure. Carries rock salt for the water softener great.
> 
> Pretty good with carrying Black Kow composted cow manure bags too.


All this and I've moved bif rocks, kids, wood, dirt, and tons of other stuff.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

My vote is for Gorilla cart also. I have the towable one. Works great w/ my lawn tractor


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have the smaller 600 lb 4 cu ft Gorilla poly cart. I've had no complaints with it. Used it for 3+ years to move rocks, dirt, mulch. Currently moving about 12 yards of chocolate loam with it to regrade my yard.

If you have a small yard, then it's fine for hand pulling. If you have a riding mower or ATV, get the 6 cu ft. These things take up a bit of space to store.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Don't get the wire cart. There is no reason that I can think of that that a poly cart isn't better than a wire in every way.
> No rust
> Nothing falling out
> Dumps better


No rust, great point. And it can carry mulch and bare dirt


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> If you go to the gorilla cart brand, do not get the small one. It's too small it'll just piss you off.
> 
> Will you be pulling this by hand or with the tractor?And if a tractor, will you have to back up a lot with it?The gorilla is a pain in the butt the back up with.


The plan was tractor, otherwise why abandon the 2 wheel wheelbarrow


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Gorilla cart is awesome. Gave my wheelbarrow to my Dad. It was just taking up space.


Mine site leaned against a tree all season and then goes into the shed for winter, so yeah, it would be out if I pull the trigger


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Gorilla Cart for sure. Carries rock salt for the water softener great.
> 
> Pretty good with carrying Black Kow composted cow manure bags too.


That was my concern that the gorilla would be bad with bags of things and general hauling


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I have the smaller 600 lb 4 cu ft Gorilla poly cart. I've had no complaints with it. Used it for 3+ years to move rocks, dirt, mulch. Currently moving about 12 yards of chocolate loam with it to regrade my yard.
> 
> If you have a small yard, then it's fine for hand pulling. If you have a riding mower or ATV, get the 6 cu ft. These things take up a bit of space to store.


Their good outside in the summer though no?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > Gorilla Cart for sure. Carries rock salt for the water softener great.
> ...


Do you plan on hitching it to a tractor? I used it for heavy bags of rock last year and it did fine. Plus the dump feature is great as well. 1200# load is no joke.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > FlowRider said:
> ...


Yes, tractor.

We are talking about the 7cu one and not the ultra expensive 1500# one, right?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > kolbasz said:
> ...


This one.....https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gorilla-Carts-7-cu-ft-Poly-Yard-Cart/1000772546

Although it's been upgraded and a bit more expensive now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, the 6 cu ft one appears to be phasing out. The 7 cu ft model is what is now being sold at the box stores.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

kolbasz said:


> Their good outside in the summer though no?


I store mine in the garage. Some of the fasteners have rusted but I think the main body should be rust resistant.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Looking to get a yard card trying to decide which is more practical.
> 
> I have a wheelbarrow, just as a note.
> 
> ...


I bought this one from Tractor Supply. It works great. I only wish I had bought it earlier for other lawn projects.

Keep in mind, it does take a lot of space in the garage. So, it is used to store fertilizer and various items in and below it.

Tractor Supply typically puts them on sale in April. I bought mine in April 2018 for $99.99.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey guys. My wife surprised me and bout the Evolution cart which is more like a wheelbarrow. Works great fully loaded with mulch but I'm wondering if I should just exchange it for the dump cart. Anyone using the evolution cart?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Stop thinking about it and get the gorilla cart


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Anyone have the cub Cadet hauler? I like how it folds up to take up less space in the garage. Also, thing about getting the cub cadet zt1 tractor.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

After using the Gorilla Evolution cart today in really like it. Its basically a wheelbarrow but holds a ton, is well balanced and very easy to push around. I dont have a very big yard and its pretty solid for what I need.


----------

